# Stock FM Radio App



## McHale (May 10, 2016)

Can someone grab this from the ROM?  Since Microsoft is removing it for the next production ROM, I'd like to be able to install this.  Most of the FM radio apps in the store are ad driven and a few more are just plain awful.  

-Mc


----------



## olsly (May 11, 2016)

post #4 on http://forums.windowscentral.com/mi...a-restoring-backup-pinned-fm-radio-tile.html#


----------



## Lanex777 (May 18, 2016)

olsly said:


> post #4 on http://forums.windowscentral.com/mi...a-restoring-backup-pinned-fm-radio-tile.html#

Click to collapse



You obviously didn't understand what the topic starter needs. He needs STOCK FM radio app, which isn't available any more. And WPCentral recommends using third party apps which is painful.


----------



## augustinionut (May 18, 2016)

Somebody could try to make an appx with these files. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=66858378#post66858378


----------



## olsly (May 19, 2016)

Lanex777 said:


> You obviously didn't understand what the topic starter needs. He needs STOCK FM radio app, which isn't available any more. And WPCentral recommends using third party apps which is painful.

Click to collapse



If someone could create a xap or appx for FmRadio ( from the above post will be non Microsoft ) then the theory remains valid because Microsoft will block this option in WP10 anyway. All steps will be the same. So third party apps will remain.


----------



## bikercat (Dec 23, 2016)

There is a promising and cheap app with sound in the speakers.  https://www.microsoft.com/ru-ru/stor...?/9nblggh40lt2


----------



## dxdy (Dec 23, 2016)

bikercat said:


> There is a promising and cheap app with sound in the speakers.  https://www.microsoft.com/ru-ru/stor...?/9nblggh40lt2

Click to collapse



correct link https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9nblggh40lt2

but app crashing every time when tuning freq....


----------

